# Predator Polymag pellets



## jarinj98

These pellets are for small game hunting and are very attractive with a bright red pointed polymer tip, but are on average $12 for a tin of only 200. I am considering ordering some, but does anyone have any experience with these pellets and are they worth paying extra for. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## dsm16428

You bet! They are a great pellet for the money, if not yes, a bit on the expensive side. They sure do perform though!! Here's the result on a big, fat woodchuck that was digging under the back fence. 36 yards, out of my CDT tuned Big Cat, Predator PolyMag pellet. Right behind the left eye! :rock:


----------



## Deadcalm

I was using the Red Fire, 150 in a tin by Gamo until I found Cometa Exact Heavy, 500 in a tin for the same money. My Big Cat loves the Exact, very small groups with great knockdown power. The Red Fire has a diamond shaped hard polymer tip. :sniper:


----------



## spentwings

From the rave reviews, the Predator Polymag sounds like God's gift to airguns.
http://www.pyramydair.com/product-all-r ... 343/page_5
But don't be fooled! If they aren't accurate in your gun they ain't worth spit.
Also,,,no pellet will compensate for poor marksmanship. It's all about shot placement. 
A chest hit squirrel with a .22 Crosman Premier or RWS Super-H-Point will be just as dead at 1/3 to 1/2 the cost.
Having said that, I might try a tin. :wink:


----------



## dsm16428

My Big Cat simply doesn't like RWS pellets. It LOVES Crossman Premiers especially the Ultra Mag 10.1 gr. domed. The Predators are just as accurate. Here's a 45 yard group AFTER I got her tuned. The two flyers were my fault...got antsy on the trigger.  Would have been one nice, about 1/2" ragged hole otherwise...


----------



## spentwings

Nice!


----------



## dsm16428

BTW, there's 10 shots in that hole. The 2 flyers ticked me off so I put 2 more through just to make an even 10 on the hole. Yeah I know...OCD anyone? :rollin:


----------



## spentwings

Again,,,nice!
I'm afraid my consistent airgun hunting accuracy is about 30 yds.
2 groups I did a couple of days ago with my out of the box TO5 *soon to be someone else's *RWS 34.


----------



## dsm16428

Nice groups! My Big Cat wouldn't shoot smaller that about nickle-sized groups at 10 meters until I had the tune job and put in the CDT III trigger. Now she'll put em in the same hole at 10. It's almost scary how accurate it made that cheap little rifle! There isn't a chipmunk safe out to about 45 or 50 yards now in the back yard. :evil:


----------

